# The new 2014 Grizzly Catalog just arrived.



## tripletap3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Just gave it a quick look and the machinery lineup looks pretty close to last years with the addition of some updated small lathes including a new 4"x6" micro lathe.  Also a new looking 9x40 horizontal/vertical mill.


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Jan 4, 2014)

Yep - Looks similar to the one Wholesale Tools sells ( http://www.wttool.com/index/page/pr...cal+Turret+Mill&update_continue_shopping=true ), but certainly not the same.  I like the fact that it comes with a power feed as standard, along with the single phase and coolant pump. Wish I could afford to order one!  Did you see that the G0704 now has a little brother?  Their new G0758 says it "borrows from the heritage of  our hugely popular G0704".  Smaller table and column with a smaller motor. Looks like they need a proofreader, though - it says the stand is optional in some places and that it is included in other places. If you buy their stand it's only about $91 cheaper than the G0704.


----------



## Taborclock (Jan 8, 2014)

+1 Not much change in product or prices... Still wading through it.
It's a good thing......)


----------



## Pmedic828 (Mar 22, 2014)

Received mine yesterday also - years past they would put a coupon code for 10% off 1st order from the new catalog - not this year!


----------



## Ray C (Mar 23, 2014)

tripletap3 said:


> Just gave it a quick look and the machinery lineup looks pretty close to last years with the addition of some updated small lathes including a new 4"x6" micro lathe.  Also a new looking 9x40 horizontal/vertical mill.




What's that for; sharpening pencils?  :lmao:


----------



## Messabout (May 12, 2014)

Do any of you gentlemen have any experience with the Grizzly G1007 drill/mill?  I am looking at that one as a possible buy. The tech guy at Grizzly did not have hands on familiarity with it, but he did say that they have sold a bunch of them and that it is soon to be a discontinued item.


----------



## tmarks11 (May 24, 2014)

Messabout said:


> Do any of you gentlemen have any experience with the Grizzly G1007 drill/mill?



Common advise is to stay away from round column mills, since if you have to move the head, you will have to align it again.  Square column mill allows you to raise and lower the head without losing tram.  

The only advantage of the round column is you can swivel it off the table if you need to mill the end of a drive axle or something too big for the table.

Also think about what will happen in 10 years if you need new parts... might not want to start with a "new" mill that has no spare parts available.


----------



## Andre (May 24, 2014)

The little 4x6 lathe (if it "turns" out to be good) would be a contender for sherline or taig machines. Maybe not as precise, but cheaper also.


----------

